# Pricing on the new M4



## newbieguy (Feb 20, 2002)

Since the new generation M4 is quite awhile before its available, but does anyone know roughly how much it will cost once its available. 

Anyone??????


----------



## Andm99 (Sep 19, 2003)

Wouldnt be unreasonable to see a $3K to$7K increase in price as is expected with the whole of the 3/ 4 range. Sucks doesn't it? To justify a much higher price BMW needs to pur on the power and grip like its seems to have done with the E60 M5.


----------



## newbieguy (Feb 20, 2002)

I figure it would be in the 60's up to 70k. We shall see when it becomes available.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

newbieguy said:


> I figure it would be in the 60's up to 70k. We shall see when it becomes available.


There is NO way it will be that pricey. Base will probably just under 50, unless the exchange rate continues to get worse. But we are still looking at 3 model years from now.

Might I remind everybody I hit the E46 M3 price very close. I said 44.4k, it came in at 45.4k...most everybody was expecting just under 50.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Bruce said:


> There is NO way it will be that pricey. Base will probably just under 50, unless the exchange rate continues to get worse. But we are still looking at 3 model years from now.
> 
> Might I remind everybody I hit the E46 M3 price very close. I said 44.4k, it came in at 45.4k...most everybody was expecting just under 50.


A lot of the items that you'd expect to come standard on such a vehicle are optional, though. Leather interior, power seats, rain sensing wipers (now standard)... The base price now is just under $48K.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm glad those things are optional, as I wouldn't want them.

They can't go to upmarket on price or they will kill sales. When the E36 first came out with the US version it was said BMW didn't bring the Euro motor b/c it would have made the car 15k more expensive and BMW didn't see being able to sell a 50k 3 series. The E36 ended up in 99 basing at nearly 40k. The E46 based initally at 45. So how did the euro motor now become 10k cheaper? They didn't really change much in the manufacturing process? Also it is amazing how they can now sell a 50k 3 series when the enconomy is soft vs, 10 years ago when the economy was hot- guess BMW was wrong about the Euro motored E36.


----------



## newbieguy (Feb 20, 2002)

Bruce said:


> There is NO way it will be that pricey. Base will probably just under 50, unless the exchange rate continues to get worse. But we are still looking at 3 model years from now.
> 
> Might I remind everybody I hit the E46 M3 price very close. I said 44.4k, it came in at 45.4k...most everybody was expecting just under 50.


Bruce...

I hope your right. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Since I'm trying to base my price from the MB C class AMG models.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Bruce said:


> I'm glad those things are optional, as I wouldn't want them.
> 
> They can't go to upmarket on price or they will kill sales. When the E36 first came out with the US version it was said BMW didn't bring the Euro motor b/c it would have made the car 15k more expensive and BMW didn't see being able to sell a 50k 3 series. The E36 ended up in 99 basing at nearly 40k. The E46 based initally at 45. So how did the euro motor now become 10k cheaper? They didn't really change much in the manufacturing process? Also it is amazing how they can now sell a 50k 3 series when the enconomy is soft vs, 10 years ago when the economy was hot- guess BMW was wrong about the Euro motored E36.


I agree those things are optional so it gives us choices. My point is that they may have been able to keep the base price fairly low at the expense of those items which you'd normally see as standard equipment in a $50K car. As for the extra cost of the Euro motor, I read somewhere in _Roundel_ that they can now bring it to the U.S. cheaper because of improved efficiency.

You also have to remember that there's this stupid gas guzzler charge ($1,000) on top of the price.


----------



## Andm99 (Sep 19, 2003)

Here's an optimistic(and hopefully accurate outlook). The B6 S4 comes in at around 49,000 with pretty much all the options included minus a few, low cost things. Now, If BMW doesn't want to lose people on just price, then they potentially will release a better equipped base car for around $50K-$52K. Then, with a few options come in around $56K, setting it in dead heat with the C55 AMG's price. Thi is speculation of course and based off the possible Sedan M3.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Andm99 said:


> Here's an optimistic(and hopefully accurate outlook). The B6 S4 comes in at around 49,000 with pretty much all the options included minus a few, low cost things. Now, If BMW doesn't want to lose people on just price, then they potentially will release a better equipped base car for around $50K-$52K. Then, with a few options come in around $56K, setting it in dead heat with the C55 AMG's price. Thi is speculation of course and based off the possible Sedan M3.


Are the M3 and the C55 AMG really competitors here? I'd look at the Audi for sure, but I always thought the Mercs were for a different market segment; those who weigh luxury (and probably prestige) over performance and handling. I may be wrong, though.

BTW, does the C55 AMG come with a manual transmission?


----------



## newbieguy (Feb 20, 2002)

daihard said:


> Are the M3 and the C55 AMG really competitors here? I'd look at the Audi for sure, but I always thought the Mercs were for a different market segment; those who weigh luxury (and probably prestige) over performance and handling. I may be wrong, though.
> 
> BTW, does the C55 AMG come with a manual transmission?


Seems like it since it will have a V8 engine. I don't think it will come with manual trans.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I agree; it'll start at $50k, and run up 8 grand or so in options.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm going to go with Kaz's prediction here, but add $2K to the top end. You've got to consideer that the present E46 model has been a pretty good seller for BMW, around 6-8000 a year in the US, that's pretty good for a specialty vehicle. If it did go up to the $60-70K stratosphere, it's relative sales would plummet, plus cannibalize sales from the 645CI. One of the E46's virtues is its attainability. Sure it's expensive, but not unreachable for many who desire it. Add another $15-20K and it's no longer an option for many present owners.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

mtbscott said:


> I'm going to go with Kaz's prediction here, but add $2K to the top end. You've got to consideer that the present E46 model has been a pretty good seller for BMW, around 6-8000 a year in the US, that's pretty good for a specialty vehicle. If it did go up to the $60-70K stratosphere, it's relative sales would plummet, plus cannibalize sales from the 645CI. One of the E46's virtues is its attainability. Sure it's expensive, but not unreachable for many who desire it. Add another $15-20K and it's no longer an option for many present owners.


But the 1/2 series is what's going to take the place of the 3/4 in the 'attainability' area. I don't see any reason why the "E90M4" can't pretty heavily overlap into 6cyl and even into 8cyl 6er territory. The M6 will be a ~$80k car easily, so it has another whole segment upmarket.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The reason the S54 is cheaper in the US than teh Euro S50 was, is because it was designed from scratch to be aa US engine.

Plus Euro emissions standard have come much more in line with US standards thus requiring less changes to make them US legal.

Also technology is improved, again allowing emissions contorls with a more similar engine. Remember the Euro S50 was out in 1992/3. LOTS of technology in 9 years from release to release.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> The reason the S54 is cheaper in the US than teh Euro S50 was, is because it was designed from scratch to be aa US engine.


Interesting. So if the engine had not been designed for both the U.S. and Europe from the ground up, what would they have to change so it will make it to the U.S.?


----------

